# [SOLVED] Wolfenstein -the new order - audio issue



## 00Billy (Oct 25, 2008)

okay just tried to start up "wolfenstein - the new order"

installed fine - first time.

but when I tried to run it....dark screen

so I updated video drivers ....still dark screen (able to get task manger - it says not responding)

I checked min requirements - I am pretty close to the minimum (win 7 x64, quad 6600 cpu, 8Gb ram, SB card, Zotac nvidia gts 250, whack load of HD space

I switched over to the game console - which said :
**************************************
FATAL ERROR: Failed to create XAudio2 engine. Try installing the latest DirectX.
Dumped console text to C:\Users\MacBill\Saved Games\MachineGames\Wolfenstein The New Order\base\ErrorLog_05-29-2014__04-24-33pm.txt.

idRenderSystem::Shutdown()
Shutting down OpenGL subsystem

***************************
FATAL ERROR: Failed to create XAudio2 engine. Try installing the latest DirectX.

***************************

I have direct 11 installed....so I re-installed it


reboot and still the same thing.


----------



## 00Billy (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Wolfenstein -the new order - audio issue*

re installed audio drivers from manufacturer and reinstalled visual c++ distributable...

works fine....well annoying low FPS...but it runs...

SOLVED. 

now need to consider a new video card....


----------

